# Allatoona WMA ??????



## davisfd715 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never hunted Allatoona WMA before, and one of my friends wants to go on the after Christmas hunt. Any one know where to get a good map? Would it be best to have a boat? How is the hunting?


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 18, 2007)

If you had a boat it would be best but there's nowhere to launch from unless you want to drive the whole lenght of the lake from the blockhouse. Hunting is very very very slow. I've hunted up there all season and the deer for sure have changed their behavior so to speak. There has been some quality deer taken but from what I can tell of the rest, not much........ Anyhow, as far as a map is concerned, their should be a map in the box at the check in station. You will have to sign in before you hunt..... Good luck and if you pop something, post it. I'd like to see it.............NUT


----------



## davisfd715 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks. It will be fun to hunt some where new even if we are going in blind, guess there is a first time for every thing. Thanks for the info


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Don't expect much.  It has been hunted hard this year since Sep 15th.

My understanding is that the State  is stopping managing the Allatoona herd.  They opened it for hunting all season except three weeks is Dec.  The plan is to let the hunters knock the herd down to where it won't be worth hunting any more.


----------



## davisfd715 (Dec 26, 2007)

think im going to hunt around home instead at least this way I have a good chance of getting a doe, and we have been seeing many more bucks the last 3 weeks since they have come into rut.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't mean to mess up you plans,  Just giving you my opinion.  Part of the WMA is in my back yard.


----------



## kr983 (Dec 30, 2007)

Papa why would they want to kill off the heard?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 30, 2007)

The local Game warden is retiring,  They are not going to replace him.  With this move the State will no longer manage deer for this WMA.   Their opinion is that all they have been doing over the past few years is growing deer dor the hunting club adjacent to the WMA.   

At least that is what I have been told.   

Although there will be less dear on the WMA, when the bulk of the hunters give up on it, there will be less hunting pressure on the herd, and those that keep hunting it will have less competition for a place to hunt, and a less skittish deer population.  If it does cut down on the number of hunters, it may be better for some of us.

I live adjacent to the WMA near the old Macedonia Campground (closed for good), and I can see the reduction in the population just on a daily basis in the deer that I am NOT seeing in my back yard, and on the roads driving in and out.


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 30, 2007)

I've seen some really good deer on the wma but rest assured, those who hunted the wma this past year have nocked a HUGE dent in the deer over there. Last time I looked at the log, there was I think 4 pages of small deer and a hand full of decent ones. It's a beautiful place but I think the days of having a chance for a quality buck are long gone....... Maybe i'm wrong.. We'll see next year I guess..................NUT


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 30, 2007)

I think it will take more than a year.  It all depends on what they do with the season on it next year.  If it's open like it was this year, that'll put the cork in the bottle.  It will also have a difinite effect on Cobb's legion.


----------



## dixie (Dec 30, 2007)

PAPALAPIN said:


> I think it will take more than a year.  It all depends on what they do with the season on it next year.  If it's open like it was this year, that'll put the cork in the bottle.  It will also have a difinite effect on Cobb's legion.



Not really jack, do the math on the numbers of acres around the lake , there's not enough around us to effect us and we have enough not to  effect it .


----------



## killNgrill (Jun 8, 2008)

that is a little disappointing i was thinking of giving allatoona a shot this year. so far i havent heard much positive about it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Jun 8, 2008)

Steve

I know you have a good quality management program going, but if they let the population disappear on the WMA, it has to effect the club somewhat.  DNR claims they have been growing deer that supplies the club.  To some point now, you will be growing deer to supply at least the fringes of the WMA adjacent to the club.


----------



## schweisshund (Sep 16, 2008)

Another thing knocking a dent in the deer population at the Allatoona-Etowah tract WMA is the infestation of coyotes. They are taking over the "hood". 

I see them crossing 20 all the time.


----------



## dixie (Sep 17, 2008)

schweisshund said:


> Another thing knocking a dent in the deer population at the Allatoona-Etowah tract WMA is the infestation of coyotes. They are taking over the "hood".
> 
> I see them crossing 20 all the time.



Yep, the etowah tract is a good ways from us, but we see the same thing on our end. Another thing, I see dogs people dump out there all the time, there's a female running around us now with a couple of pups somebody dumped there a week or so ago, just mutts, I'm getting soft in my old age, I haven't got the heart to shoot them. somebody left a whole litter of kittens at our pegboard last year, 2-3 weeks old, tops, I guess they made yote snacks


----------



## Corndog07 (Sep 17, 2008)

i am trying to hunt allatoona during bow season since i have class and i am 2 hours away from my farm...it looks to me that every decent spot is taken haha...


----------



## archnflymike (Feb 15, 2009)

havent hunted any wmas in georgia..... but from what ive read i wont have any problems callin in yotes down here.... back home in waSHINGTON state i had the problem of mountain lions..... any signs of them on pine log or allatoona?????...... talken with a guy said they got a few bears of pinelog..... mostly wanting to know bout pinelog...... hit stamp creek with the flies and walk n  yell for some yotes


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 15, 2009)

A few Bears at Pine log...but a very few.  Bears roam...in and out.  Where I live nea the the Allatoona Wm we has 1 bear sighting in the 5 yss I've been here.

Pine log has a good hog population...non on Allatoona tha I know of.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Feb 15, 2009)

i dont think a bear has been taken off pinelog in years


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know about Pine Log...but there was one logged in at Allatoona this year.


----------

